# music



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

do you guys enjoy music as much as you used to say before dp/dr? find i don't and i used to love hip/hop rap and i still like it, but i don't feel the music anymore. if u kno what i mean. i can't bop my head anymore to a beat that type of feel or tap my feet. i just don't feel it in my soul anymore, and i want to feel music more than anything, at least that would make me sort of happy, music or sports i want to feel something. i was such a big hip hop fan b4 this crap started, and i feel like i'm not a fan anymore. I even was lookin to be a producer or work in the music industry before all this,

but it seems like the dp has shattered my dreams and i have no ambition anymore. anyone one else feel the same way? its horrible, music was like half my life that and sports, now both are taken away from me, no it feels like i have nothing to live for. if i get the love for sports or music again the excitement adrenaline i would be happy, but i'm not so i don't know what to do, this thing is taking my life away and i want my life back, at least my love for music or something.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

i think i like it more now than before


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

It'll come back and when it does it'll come back stronger than before. During my early DP day's I couldn't tolerate music. It just didn't process in my brain at all. Now I would consider music to be a vital part of my life. I hear different things that I didn't before. I interpret music alot more easily. I find meanings in everything in music. DP also broadens your horizons when it comes to music. If it weren't for DP then I wouldn't have discovered such great bands as Radiohead, Pink Floyd, Sigur Ros etc...Just give it time man. I know how painful it is to lose the enjoyment of music, but it will come back very soon and your ears will hear it in a way that is indescribable.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

I love music, its one of the few things that keep me sane.

I myself rap and am heavily involved with starting a label & making music with one of my close friends. Not your typical MTV POP Rap that you may be used to, but its what I want to do with my life.

My love for music has stayed the same if not grown and in a way having all these issues gives me more to write about. I thank the existence upstairs for music & the talent I was given.

I think music is a great escape and even if your not an artist, you should incorporate it into your lifein some way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

I couldn't live without music.

Rock, electronic, reggae, jazz, classic, whatever - if for whatever reason it pleases me, I'll listen too it.

Mainly into rock/metal and electronic (trance and dance)


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

soulbrotha i don't like the pop rap type. i don't like 50 cent that much. i like artists like talib kweli mos def big pun, nas, jay, em. well there mainstream but i like all types of hiphop. you have any fav's?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

I got alot of favorites, but i'll name some

Jay Z, Nas, Big L, Styles P, Jadakiss, The Roots, Mos Def, Illogc, Blueprint, Outkast, MF Doom, Sage Francis, Brother Ali, Atmosphere, Aesop Rock, C Rayz Walz, El-P, Dipset, Blackmoon, Sean Price, Immortal Technique,Little Brother, One Be Lo, Ghostface, Freeway, Cage, Beanie Sigel, Lord Finesse, Grafh, Breeze Brewin, Cormega, Kool G Rap, Non Phixion, Gangstarr, Pharoahe Monche, Madlib, Jay Dilla, De La Soul, Common, J Live, Pete Rock, etc etc

theres alot more that I can't think of at the moment


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Mrmole,

You're into rock/metal? Check out Blind Guardian's "A Night at the Opera", one of the best albums ever recorded. I'm obsessed with it right now.

PureNarcotic, Sigur Ros is great. Both of their albums are stunning.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

i like atmoshphere and immortal technique too. dance with the devil. thats a deep song.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

I can't really speak about "before", because that was such a long time ago for me.

All I can say is Verdi's "Va, pensiero, sull'ali dorate" wafts me into a tranquil realm where there is no anxiety, and Strauss's "Thus spoke Zarathustra" stirs me to emotional heights not possible under other conditions.

If I could just listen to music all the time (and yeah, I'm of a classical bent, which makes me a bit of an oddy in this thread), maybe I wouldn't have as much of a problem.

It's the only time I really _feel_ anything, I think it's reasonable to say.

But when the music ends, so do the feelings.

e


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

Jasonfar,

I only have the ( ) album, but I have become hooked on it very quickly. I was thinking about purchasing an explosions in the sky album. Any one that you recommend personally?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

Who would be the poster band for DP/DR? The obvious choice for me would be Radiohead.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Who would be the poster band for DP/DR? The obvious choice for me would be Radiohead.


Green Day? (They _all_ look DP'd to me,lol.)

e


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

enigma said:


> Pure Narcotic said:
> 
> 
> > Who would be the poster band for DP/DR? The obvious choice for me would be Radiohead.
> ...


hahahhaha the lead singer from green day has dp


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

pure narcotic, that was like the best thing i've read all day.

PS sigur ros rox

i have to agree, lately the things said in music and such have a lot more meaning...sometimes


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

oops when i meant that is the best thing i meant hte original reply you made, about music coming back to sound even better.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

> hahahhaha the lead singer from green day has dp


That's what I read in another post here a month or so back. But I saw a picture of them on a magazine cover recently, and they all had the exact same look about them.

If you asked me to try and spot the dp'd one, I doubt I could've. Which lead me to suspect that they all might have it.

e


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

Green Day is okay. Lyrically their music is very DPed, but the music is too punkish and power chordish(is that a word?) and lacks the atmospheric/spacy/i'm living in a dream element of a Sigur Ros or a Radiohead or even a modern legend like Beck. Listen to 'How to dissappear completely' and tell me that isn't depersonalized lyrics at their finest. Another unheard of band from the early 90's that could probably be categorized as DP is Slowdive. Their music was as dreamlike as it can get. I can't even listen to their material anymore because it makes me want to fucking off myself.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

there is a local band here in salt lake and i think they sound quite dped. they're psychedelic pop and they have an electric trumpet...they are so much fun...i love watching them because i feel comfortable being dp/dr when they're playing. they're "six-sided-box"...check 'em out http://www.sixsidedbox.com

massive attack...another of my favs. they sound a bit dped.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

To the person who asked for an Explosions in the sky recommendation... check out Godspeed you! Black emperor instead...

Same kind of music, but I think Godspeed is so much better.

Any of their albums will do, it's all great.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

my music taste keeps me grounded....i can't imagine my world without it.....


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

I don't know if Godspeed You Black Emperor! is better than Explosions....

My favorite Godspeed album is probably Yanqui U.X.O (it's just like totally fit for my mood, most the time)... I like some of Slow Riot and some of Lift Your Skinny Fists, but both have so many faults...

Explosions in the Sky are more consistent, IMO. Their most accessible album is their latest, "Earth Is Not a Cold Dead Place", and it's beautiful, but their best is probably their one before that, 'Those Who Tell the Truth...", which certainly takes more listens than "Earth" to really grab ahold of, but it's also more rewarding. They have another album, earlier than "Truth", titled "How Strange, Innocence", but I don't think that was ever released commercially. It's obviously the first album when you listen to it, but it's also worth checking out.

"A Silver Mt. Zion" is also a good band, 3 members of Godspeed I think. Both their albums are very solid, with some gorgeous, moving stuff. Their song "13 Angels Standing Round The Side of Your Bed" is as good as anything Godspeed or Explosions have written.

Basically Pure, I recommend "Those Who Tell the Truth" over pretty much any of the albums from the 3 bands above... It MIGHT not be the best (I really really like Yanqui), but it probably is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

Rap: Wu-Tang Clan, Nas, Scarface, Bizzy Bone/Krayzie Bone, Wyclef Jean, Outkast, Goodie MOb, Busta Rhymes, DMX, Kool Keith, Aesop Rock, El-P, Jay-Z, Big Punisher, the Roots, Atmosphere, Tupac, etc. ...yeah, I'm kind of stuck in the past

Rock: Tears for Fears, Pink Floyd, Radiohead, System of a Down, David Bowie, Cocteau Twins, The Smiths, Prince, Elton John

...Earth, Wind & Fire, Stevie Wonder, Al Green, the Neville Brothers, Anton Dvorak and a bunch of other artists.

I really dig music and suppose I always have.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I used to a lot of jam-band stuff like Phish, moe., The Grateful Dead, Allman Brothers, Disco Biscuits, etc. and once I had DP and lost my attention span, I couldn't really listen to it anymore. I am a guitarist and have always been fascinated with improvisation and could literally sit and listen to every note of a 10 minute jam and then say- this is how it went. He hit this note here and did this there but I soon lost the ability to do that and appreciate the jams anymore. I became like everyone else who got sick of jams after 30 seconds.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

I listen to a lot of Hip Hop & a bit of Rock, Artists like Edan, Grouch, Wu Tang, Del, Brother Ali, Big L, Benefit, Atmosphere, Gangstarr, Hieroglyphics, Immortal Technique, KRS, MF Doom, Oktober, Quasimoto, Arsonists, Zion I, Last Emperor, Slick Rick, Pink Floyd, Queen, Sublime, Bob Marley...

Just the artists that keep me goin everyday... seriously music brings my conciousness to another level and I'm just free when listnin to it...


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

What genre is Godspeed? At rateyourmusic.com all of their albums are highly rated. I always passed them over because I thought they were a heavy metal band and I despise heavy metal. Are they? I think I would like Explosions since they are from Texas. It sais they formed in Austin around the time I was living there. I might've seen them playing a gig, but I was probably too drunk to remember.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

third day rocks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

Pure Narcotic said:


> What genre is Godspeed?


Post-rock - "a sort of music using rock instrumentation for non-rock purposes, using guitars as facilitators of timbres and textures rather than riffs and powerchords."

They have hints of progressive rock, punk, classical music and avant-garde as well.

Their records each consist of a few fairly long tracks (mostly between 10-20 minutes), divided into "movements" which are sometimes specified in the record sleeve.

A Silver Mt. Zion is basic the same band as Godspeed, but with vocals.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

The thing with Dp and music is I feel like I'm hearing a different song everytime I lisen to it.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

damn i really can't process music in my brain at all, and my ears don't like listening to it, and i don't feel it in my soul. this sucks so much. i see other people having fun laughing and blasting their systems and having a good time and i can't have a good time, i really wish i can go back in time, things would be good right now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

it will get better guys, try to relax, accept what has happened to you its the only way you will recover.


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Music is the best thing.

The past year or so i have become obsessed with so called 'world' music (ie music from every country in the world that doesnt speak english+ a few that do), its mostly what i listen to now. That and early Jazz (20's-40's). I dont know if thats normal for a twenty-one year old (not that i care) but theres so much 'soul' to a lot of non anglophone and traditional music plus an unbelievable feeling of history and identity all wrapped into the sound. So i have favourites from Jewish Klezmer and Arab songs, Turkish saz and Greek Rebetika, to the music of Mali, Japan and Romania, Macedonia and the American south in the 20s and 30s. No wonder im so mixed up.

Apart from that , the usual type of alt-rock post punk hardcore metal thing. Some DJ Yoda, 80s electronica, French hip hop and any experimental rap. Kila Kela the human beatbox master, some old skool Jmaican Ska, and a little bit of Fats Domino to make me dance.

Yeesh. Such an inane post.


----------



## stickdude (Aug 13, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> I love music, its one of the few things that keep me sane.
> 
> I myself rap and am heavily involved with starting a label & making music with one of my close friends. Not your typical MTV POP Rap that you may be used to, but its what I want to do with my life.
> 
> ...


yea man, my kind of tastes you got going on. it's kind of rare for me to come across people, even the internet, that listen to the same kind of hip-hop i listen to. do you make beats? i want to become a hip-hop producer so bad. i practice making beats in reason, but too bad they suck. i need to work on my melodys a LOT more. it's fun to make though.

i hope you get to fufill your goal of creating a label and making great music man.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

Jazz is great!


----------



## BMF54123 (Aug 10, 2004)

In the increasingly distant past, a good Japanese videogame soundtrack, techno/trance music, the sounds of nature, or most anything from the Pure Moods albums would whisk me away to another reality, and I'd have the grandest of daydreams...full of beautiful imagery and breathtaking realism. I recall one song in particular, on one quiet night years ago, sent me soaring through the treetops of a lush, green forest, as though I were an eagle...I closed my eyes and almost believed I was there. The sights, the sounds, the smells...it was so real, so breathtaking. When I "woke up" after the song ended, I remained somewhat disoriented until I went to bed. And it was the greatest feeling in the world, knowing that I could escape like that.

And now...those same songs are cold, lifeless...just sound waves hitting my eardrums. It's gotten so friggin' technical. The music still *sounds* good, but I can no longer feel it deep inside my soul...not nearly like I used to. I don't get goosebumps from a beautiful harmony, my imagination no longer runs wild with each "whoosh" of the woodwinds. A good song would put me to sleep at night, now it's just irritating noise that keeps me awake.

I would give anything to return to those glory days of my youth...to exorcise this horrible demon sitting on my soul, taunting me with its poisoned words of hopelessness. Anything...


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

BMF i feel the same exact way you do and it sucks so much. it has taken most of my life away and i don't know how to get it back, espiacially my appreciation for music and i don't like sports as much cause everything feels like a dream and i'm always spaced out and nothing really interests me anymore. its horrible. i hope i get it back someday soon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

stickdude said:


> SoulBrotha said:
> 
> 
> > I love music, its one of the few things that keep me sane.
> ...


na i don't make beats but my friend does

you should let me hear some of your beats


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

i still don't feel the music and its kinda bothering me, because like nothing makes me happy anymore. purenarcotic how long did it take for your brain to process music and for you to start liking it again? i don't know if i can take this unhappiness and nothingness. i am calm though...to calm probably, feels like i am floating. i am on celexa which may be the reason. i also have no energy and am very tired. anything i can take for the energy part? i tried ginseng, but it doesn't give me much energy.


----------

